# In Need of Help and An Offer For you



## Helleaven (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have an offer for anyone who is interested.

I have written a short-story named "Domino", which actually emphasise the political and social corruption of my country. But it does that in a minor perspective. 

It's only 46 pages long.

I have worked with They'reWatchingUs for editing (since my english is good for communication but not good enough to write a literary book) but it seems it wasn't enough. The feedbacks were so bad that I had to unpublish the book.

So here is the offer:

Please, edit my book. 

In return; I'll write your name as the editor on the book and on the page in which the book is being sold itself.

*And most importantly, I will write your bank account for this book's US and UK sales.*

You will get all the earnings for yourselves and I will have nothing.

The reason for that is this: I'm living in Turkey so there is no way that I can earn money from the US or UK sales. 

Do you want to make a little money? Then this is the best I can offer.

The feedbacks are very relentless but I think it's the way they must be. So I am in desperate need of help. I don't intend to make money for that story anyway, so my editor will gain all of the profit. 

Please take this offer seriously.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd love to help you, but does the offer extend to Canadians? I'm not sure how the payment thing would work outside of the US or UK.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you not have a Paypal account or anything Helleaven? It seems like you could arrange with someone in the U.S. or UK to receive the Amazon payment for the book sales, and then to send you your share via Paypal or some other service that is available in Turkiye. Is that a possibility for you? Of course, you'd have to trust the person.


----------



## Helleaven (Jul 14, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I'd love to help you, but does the offer extend to Canadians? I'm not sure how the payment thing would work outside of the US or UK.



Hi Ireth!

I don't know that exactly, the book has been published in France, UK, US, Italia, Spain and Germany. I don't know why Canada is not among them and I don't know how to get it published in Canada too.




Steerpike said:


> Do you not have a Paypal account or anything Helleaven? It seems like you could arrange with someone in the U.S. or UK to receive the Amazon payment for the book sales, and then to send you your share via Paypal or some other service that is available in Turkiye. Is that a possibility for you? Of course, you'd have to trust the person.



Hi Steerpike I hope you're well.
I don't have a paypal account but in Amazon there is a section in which you can arrange where the payments are made. So I have given my father's account for Europe's sales (excluding UK)

The UK and US sales' payments are going nowhere or maybe directly to Amazon. 

But I can write your bank account for US payments and so, whenever a book is sold, the payment will be made into your own bank account. 

The reason that I expect person to trust me is that I don't earn money anyway. I don't have a bank account in US, I don't know anyone from US except you guys. So Amazon will pay you for the sales, I will be just the author and it will be a kind of advertisement for my name. 

I wish that I could pay for a precious service like editing, but I don't have a chance. So I've come up with this idea. I can even share my Amazon Account's password in order to make my editor see that his bank account is still there and payments are coming to his bank account.


----------



## Helleaven (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh and Steerpike, I understood your post wrong, sorry for that.  (6 a.m. and still not sleeping, so it's a good excuse  )

To be honest, I don't want to be distracted by things like that. I am working on my major project which is a fantasy novel, but I wrote this story a few weeks ago and I want people to read it. So it is okay for me if the editor keeps all profit to himself. You know, monetary problems with people can be a real headache


----------



## Helleaven (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there nobody willing to take this offer?


----------



## Zophos (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll do it, but I cannot do it for pay. Give the money to charity or to this website, if you like.

PM me if you want.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 15, 2012)

I think a lot of people would feel awkward about taking money for something someone else produced just because of financial difficulties when it comes to international borders, even if you do consider it payment for editing work. I'm with Zophos: I'd do it but would ask for the money to instead go to charity.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Helleaven - I sent you a PM with an idea. As I noted above, you should proceed in a way that preserves your ability to receive the proceeds, or at least reserves the options for you to assert those rights later.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmph. _I'll_ do it for money–wouldn't be the first time–though I also agree with Steerpike that you shouldn't necessarily give up on your proceeds without serious thought. 

The flip side, which those of you who work exclusively as authors probably haven't considered, is that the person accepting the editing contract is agreeing to a pig in a poke… it isn't too likely the proceeds will come in close to what I normally quote as a fee. But I'm willing. Who knows?

By the way, Helleaven: I already know a fair amount about Turkish society, too. My mother taught there for years; while there, she met my now-stepfather, who was at the time the ambassador from South Africa.


----------

